# Suggestions on turns -kicking back leg out?



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Shit dude...I'm no expert, but you look really solid and fluid to me!!! :thumbsup: If I didn't know better I'd think you'd been boarding for years, looks so natural!  Good shit!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not an instructor, self-taught...I say straightin up your back, you are a bit hunched over, sink and bend your knees more, shift your hips just a tad forward towards the nose to ride more agressively, i.e., so you charge into your turns and close your leading shoulder just a tad and drop it abit, i.e., when you go heelside you open you shoulder and turn you head a tad too much...thus over rotated open....:dunno: you're doing great


----------



## TomNZ (Aug 10, 2009)

Constructive criticism...

Try to keep that back hand a little quieter. Grip your jacket or something for a few runs. You don't seem to be throwing it round to get through the turn though, so that's good.

It's a little difficult to tell with the short, sharp turns, (and shaky camera :cheeky4 but you seem to be ruddering with the back foot quite a bit to make your turns? My advice would be to practice the torsional flex that Snowolf is always getting excited about . Try to initiate turns with your front foot first, and allow the back foot to follow, rather than throwing the back foot around to make your turns. If you're not on the steeps (it looked to be a blue run?) then you don't have to worry about stomping your turns to remain in control... Take your time and aim to make some smooth dynamic turns. I think crouching down a little more and aiming to make cross-under turns would help you with this.

Disclaimer: I'm not an instructor. No doubt Snowolf or another instructor will have a few more things to say .


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My husband filmed me last week for the first time, so I thought I'd throw the video up for suggestions. How do my turns look? Any suggestions for improvement? I know I need to bend my knees more and I am afraid I'm kicking my back leg out too much on my toeside turns.
> 
> ...


Aight. Your riding is quite stable and secure (unlike my brothers). I would say take a few runs crouching as low as you can, and then take a few runs standing up as tall as you possibly can. What this will do, is get you comfortable with weird postures while changing edge to edge. It will also keep you in a great stance from there on because you have excercised the least used muscle groups with a lot of attention. From there, I would say widen your stance, your board will feel lighter and you wont have to force your board over to transfer your edges (which i kind of see with the way you utilize your hips). 

Other than that, just keep riding solid. Always try to show off a good posture while maintaining the most comfort.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the advice! It all makes a lot of sense. I use my back foot to initiate turns more often when I'm tired or on a steeper hill. When I do allow myself to turn normally on a steeper hill, I notice that when I pick up speed and hit bumps I'm thrown completely off balance and end up eating it pretty hard. From your advice, it seems like this lack of stability is likely from my hunched over upper body, which throws me off balance.

I also think I have a big need to learn to turn more efficiently. Turning like this tires my ankles out to the point where I can only ride a few hours before I'm just done.

Overall I'm pretty stoked with the way I'm riding. It took me a very long time to link even basic turns last season and all season I fought against an annoying fear of speed of any kind. Then all of the sudden it clicked a few weeks ago. I was on a new board, started picking up more speed than usual, and just went with it! Before I knew it, I was keeping up with my husband! So now that I am confident at higher speeds, I'm looking forward to getting a lesson and putting all of your advice to work.

Thanks again!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You are kind of using your lower legs (maybe why your ankles get tired) to do the work instead of your hips. Try to use the bigger joints and muscles of knees/hips and quad/hamsprings instead of foot/ankle and calves.

So straighten up you back, sink down, bend your knees more, especially the front knee (front leg is too straight). Riding straight legged will toss you more because you can't absorb the bumps/chop/terrain...to absorb is to suck your knees up over the bumps/chop.

I used to have trouble with what is the hump/pelvis thing...so it is a combination of contracting your butt cheeks and tightening your abdomen and sinking down/bending you knees. 

You want you ankles, hips and shoulder to be stacked in a vertical line. Another way to think of this is that your board is the bottom of a cerceal box and you want to keep all your body parts in the box and your hips and shoulders aligned along the axis nose to tail/bottom of the cereal box.

To quiet your upper body, put your hands in your pants pockets (this also helps to keep your shoulders closed/aligned with the board) or gently clasp you hands together in front or in back of your body (like Prince Charles)...you really don't need them to steer.

I think when you get the alignment, bending you knees and pelvis thing to click you will feel much more balanced and stable on the board and will feel comfortable with bombing down the run you are on...you're almost there. :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Torsional twist should be used in these basic linked turns to imitate your turns. With the front foot, pressure the edge you are turning to and allow the board`s side cut to initiate the turn. The harder you edge the front of the board, the quicker and sharper the turn will start. Once the turn is established follow through with the rear foot by edging gently, gradually increasing the edge pressure to finish the turn on edge. The key here is being a little more patient with the board and resisting the temptation to force the turn.



Snowolf, correct me if wrong, but for me the torsional twist can be done by thinking of steering with your leading knee or the "big toe...little toe" of the leading foot. 

For toeside turns, bend or point (drive) you knee toward the center of the toeside turn. And you can feel more pressure/weight on the big toe of your leading foot.

And heelside turns, swing your leading knee forward, toward the nose of the board. And you can feel more pressure on the outside edge/little toe of your leading foot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

Lilfoot---When you were talking about the picking up speed and using your back foot etc. I do the same thing. Instead of just doing C shaped carves, my problem is that I kick my back foot out too often and do little speed checks....instead of just keeping a nice pace with just carving. I find the same thing, when I do carve right I get so much speed and hit a bump and completely lose balance. Thank you for posting those videos! It gave me some nice constructive criticism as well. I never thought of it as using my back foot as a rudder instead of carving the right way. But your riding looks great...but like my BF says, no matter who you are there is always room for improvement you know. 

TomNZ---Great suggestion. To grab your jacket instead of keeping your arm behind you. I do that all the time and I keep trying to break the habit! 

Also lilfoot, I love your jacket, what is it? And how do you like it? Is it warm? Im on the hunt for a new jacket myself!


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

I dunno bout you guys but that cereal box analogy is :thumbsup:.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Lilfoot---When you were talking about the picking up speed and using your back foot etc. I do the same thing. Instead of just doing C shaped carves, my problem is that I kick my back foot out too often and do little speed checks....instead of just keeping a nice pace with just carving. I find the same thing, when I do carve right I get so much speed and hit a bump and completely lose balance. Thank you for posting those videos! It gave me some nice constructive criticism as well. I never thought of it as using my back foot as a rudder instead of carving the right way. But your riding looks great...but like my BF says, no matter who you are there is always room for improvement you know.
> 
> TomNZ---Great suggestion. To grab your jacket instead of keeping your arm behind you. I do that all the time and I keep trying to break the habit!
> 
> Also lilfoot, I love your jacket, what is it? And how do you like it? Is it warm? Im on the hunt for a new jacket myself!


Yep! I noticed this weekend that my back foot works overtime. If I'm not kicking it around to make the turn, I am ruddering it hardcore on toeside turn to slow me down. Thanks for the encouragement! It's nice to know that others struggle with the same things.

My jacket is Burton (GMP Dream Jacket) and I love it! I wore it in the rain last weekend and it kept me dry. I've worn it in high winds and cold temps - it blocks both as well or better than my North Face. It has plenty of pockets and an awesome hood that doesn't fall off when you're cruising at high speeds. I definitely recommend it, although it is a little pricey. 

Looks like it's time to do a little carpet boarding to try out some of these techniques you're all mentioning - good stuff! I'm stoked that I'll be taking lessons with the one and only Snowolf in a few days! I fully expect to be a pro by the end of my lesson.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Yep! I noticed this weekend that my back foot works overtime. If I'm not kicking it around to make the turn, I am ruddering it hardcore on toeside turn to slow me down. Thanks for the encouragement! It's nice to know that others struggle with the same things.
> 
> My jacket is Burton (GMP Dream Jacket) and I love it! I wore it in the rain last weekend and it kept me dry. I've worn it in high winds and cold temps - it blocks both as well or better than my North Face. It has plenty of pockets and an awesome hood that doesn't fall off when you're cruising at high speeds. I definitely recommend it, although it is a little pricey.
> 
> Looks like it's time to do a little carpet boarding to try out some of these techniques you're all mentioning - good stuff! I'm stoked that I'll be taking lessons with the one and only Snowolf in a few days! I fully expect to be a pro by the end of my lesson.



Yep....so I hear the back foot should only be following your front foot. Your front foot is supposed to be like your steering wheel...front wheel drive lol. But you definitely shred!!

DOes your jacket have a detachable hood by any chance?? I have some pretty long hair and having a hood is very annoying!!! I cant really explain how but I just cant seem to keep my hair behind me with the hood there.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Yep....so I hear the back foot should only be following your front foot. Your front foot is supposed to be like your steering wheel...front wheel drive lol. But you definitely shred!!
> 
> DOes your jacket have a detachable hood by any chance?? I have some pretty long hair and having a hood is very annoying!!! I cant really explain how but I just cant seem to keep my hair behind me with the hood there.


Yeah, I feel like my form was a lot better at the end of last season. I was using my front foot to initiate turns a lot more and I was a bit more dynamic in my riding. I think I have developed these bad habits in response to the higher speeds. 

My jacket doesn't have a detachable hood. I thought that would be annoying, but the hood sits really nicely along the back of my neck when it's not up. It hugs me closely enough that it actually acts like a scarf and blocks the wind. I have long hair too, but I keep it in braids. Otherwise it's just out of control.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

i don't have much of value to add to the great replies here. you seem confident and comfortable but, also, you do look very extended when you ride.

pet peeve. at 0:14 in the first clip, your husband says "_we're going to watch her carve..._"

in that clip you are not carving. related reading: What is carving?



alasdair


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> I'm stoked that I'll be taking lessons with the one and only Snowolf in a few days! I fully expect to be a pro by the end of my lesson.


JEALOUSY!!!!!!! That's bitchin!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> i don't have much of value to add to the great replies here. you seem confident and comfortable but, also, you do look very extended when you ride.
> 
> pet peeve. at 0:14 in the first clip, your husband says "_we're going to watch her carve..._"
> 
> ...


That is one serious pet peeve if you're citing the time stamp! :laugh:

In his defense, he does know the difference between skidded turns and true carving, but he also tends to use carving to describe just about any kind of turn. I'll punch him in the face for you when he gets home from work tonight. Problem solved.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> ...he also tends to use carving to describe just about any kind of turn.


in that case, he's using the term incorrectly.


lilfoot1598 said:


> I'll punch him in the face for you when he gets home from work tonight. Problem solved.


i like your style. thanks.

alasdair


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

lilfoot1598 said:


> I'll punch him in the face for you when he gets home from work tonight. Problem solved.


You rule...reminds me of something my fiancee would say:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> I'll punch him in the face for you when he gets home from work tonight. Problem solved.



lmao....damn little foot you dont play huh!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not going to lie I'm too lazy to read everyones responses cause that's how I roll. Anyways you have chick hip Shred Betties | Feature Articles | Chick Hip

Also you're not bending the front knee enough as a result of this thus putting all your weight on your back foot. Tell your husband to get a stick and when you do it wrong to crack you in the back of your front knee and scream Sig Hiel or something in German to ensure the fear of snowboarding in you. You need to get your weight more forward when charging and more centered when cruising. And for gods sake bend your knees and ankles. 90% of all your driving force comes from your ankles flextion and people don't realize this. As for the arms flap em around who gives a fuck I ride around acting like I'm flying arms are pointless in snowboarding core muscles are key.


----------

